# So I would love to know where everyone is from:



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

So please just let me know what state No other info. The maybe a little about your self. What fiber craft do you do.

I will start. lol
I line in NY up state about 80 miles north of NYC.
I spin, quilt
knit
I have a etsy shop with yarns roving and fleece's
I weave on a 32 RH loom. I do craft fairs with my hand spun and dyed yarns. I do very well since most of the LYS have closed up.
I have 2 angora bunnies I use there fluff for spinning also. Oreo has following at most of all the fairs most are asking for her now. But a bit to warm out for her.
She gets to stay home in the AC smart cookie she is. I have her brother his name is magic he stays home all the time he is not so social.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

I live in a motorhome with my hubby of 45 years and my crain terrorist, for three years now. (The last 5 weeks I've 'lived' in 8 states. I spin and dye enought yarn for a project, knit it, spin and knit again. I don't keep a stash as I use my swatches and leftovers for 6x6 squares for an afghan every January. I was crocheting and tatting dollies, but no use for them in a motorhome. I can't say where I'm originally from. My father was Navy and the year he retired I married Army. Hubs retired after 27 years active duty.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

I live in bromont, quebec, belong to the sutton Valley Weaveers guild, actually one of the founding members, i knit. Weave, sew, do watercolor, crochet, have 5 gkds 2 ggkds, and 2 more on the way. Am married, 61 years, a great hubby. Was a teacher, first as a second la guage teacher, then home ec. Which i 'taught for over 20 yrs, loved it!


----------



## KaitlanBlackrose (Jun 11, 2012)

I am living in Texas a short drive from Dallas. I knit, crochet, spin, and weave. I have a granddaughter, 2 sons, and a loving husband. I am a stay at home do to back issues having loe a vertebra down the line somewhere don't know where it went, though have a replacement now after 30 years. When I could work I was a chef but now I am a romance writer.


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

I live in beautiful NC. Born here. I have a home at the coast and one in midstate. I knit, crochet, weave and sew. I also like gardening and hiking and cooking. My favorite is knitting but it is a close race.
I forgot to mention I am a dentist, retired from private practice and volunteering and working part time for a nonprofit that provides mobile dentistry to nursing homes and group homes. I treat the elderly and dementia patients.
I have 5 dogs but love all animals. They are my family for I have no children.


----------



## lola grace (Jul 10, 2015)

Hi, Laura here. I was born in Kansas, raised in Ohio and currently live in South Dakota, the Black Hills specifically. I knit, quilt, know how to crochet but don't do that much. I do Brazilian embroidery, recently took a weaving class and play at yarn dyeing. I've been married 39 years, have 3 stepsons, no children of my own. I am retired now, have been for 6 years, but when I was working I was a legal secretary working in the county prosecutor's office, that was interesting to say the least.


----------



## katrapp (Mar 21, 2013)

I am from Missouri. I spin and knit. So for a stash, I have one closet full of yarn and fiber not to mention that I have several full tubs and large boxes of the stuff too. So I am not lacking for projects. No hubby or kids. Just a nice kitty - Annabeth.


----------



## Judi Muscle (Sep 30, 2013)

Born and raised in central NJ. Moved to central Florida in 2007, then to England for 2 years. Now back in central Florida to retire. Married to my best friend for 44 years. I knit, spin, crochet and my friends are really trying to get me involved with quilting. I have 2 adult children and 4 grandchildren; youngest was just born June 21st. Most of my crafting items are for charity or my grandkids; not too much need for knitted items here in Florida!


----------



## Debi3735 (Nov 23, 2012)

I live in the northwest suburbs of Chicago, near the WI border, I knit, spin, and have quilted. I took college level weaving and couture sewing, but don't do either. I live on a small lake, with a 27 yr old yellow nape amazon, and a short haired border collie, plus of course my DH.


----------



## Spindoctor (Sep 6, 2016)

Kewanee, IL here. I do most fiber arts--knit, crochet, weave, dye (both commercial and natural), embroidery, cross stitch, most forms of lacemaking, sewing, spinning, quilting, and anything else I've forgotten. I am supervised by 3 cats and have a large fiber/yarn/fabric stash along with all the usual equipment (3 spinning wheels, 2 treadle sewing machines-both were "rescues" and work, 2 floor looms, an inkle loom, a card loom, 2 quilting frames, etc...) Also a huge collection of books on all of the above mentioned subjects (our local library has been known to call me for possible lending from my personal library) as well as a large number of books on other subjects. I'm also a reasonably competent blacksmith and glassblower though haven't done those for some time since I had a car accident that has limited my mobility. Oh, did I mention hand thrown pottery? My brother says I collect hobbies, I think he's right, lol.


----------



## ICEQUEEN (May 16, 2012)

I was born & raised in Mishawaka, Indiana. Graduated from Alverno College in Milwaukee, Wisconsin. Married my husband 55 years ago. We lived in Marion, IN, Honesdale, PA, Rockford, IL, Elgin, IL & retired to Crystal Falls, MI. I have 4 adult children and 8 grandchildren. I am a retired teacher who taught "at risk" students in Rockford. My interests are knitting, quilting, weaving, & garment sewing. At one time I also owned a ceramics shop.
I am looking for an organization in the Chicago or Milwaukee Area who accepts good, professional, used clothing for women getting into the workforce.
Have a great day & be safe!


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I grew up in New Mexico and that is where my heart still longs to be. I have lived in Texas, Alabama, Maryland, upstate New York, South Carolina and have been in Kansas for about 30 years. I tell people that I have “been sentenced to life in Kansas”. However, I am content. We just celebrated our 52nd anniversary. I knit, spin, dye and do some basic quilting. I made our sons quilts from my father’s old blue jeans. They have been loved to death and I just finished putting one back together for the 3rd time. I will have to put the other one back together soon and, then, I have to make some for the two youngest grandchildren - who are both teenagers. Their older cousin (our older son’s son) already has one.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I live in New Jersey....Southern Jersey, actually. I have lived here my life and can probably count on one hand the other states I have actually been in just to visit. Never traveled much at all. I have done a variety of crafts over the years but currently spin, knit and crochet and lately, have been crocheting. I seem to do one thing for a while and then move to something else. Living with my daughter, SIL and two girls....14 and 11.....and, 4 cats and 3 dogs and 2 bunnies....and currently we are fostering 3 kittens. How did that happen?? Was married for 48 years before my husband died in 2015. Also, have a son who lives close. Have been on my retirement honeymoon since 2015.


----------



## catlover1960 (May 18, 2012)

I live in Texs. I spin and knit. I'm lucky that I have an LYS 5 minutes from the house. I teach classes there and occasionally run the shop if the owner is out. I also have a 24" rigid heddle loom but don't have the time to spend with it. I love most fiber crafts. I have not been able to get the hang of crochet. I've been retired since 2011 and have found many opportunities to do volunteer work in my community.


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

From West Tennessee. I have 3 kids, 6 grands, and 4 greats (the youngest is 2 weeks). I have a fairly large stash and crochet, knit, machine knit and weave with a nice herd of rigid heddle looms. I also have my own stash of books too! At present I'm working on Christmas stuff and car hunting. My 17 year old car quit and I rely on the daughters and school starts this week!


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

I’m in the youngest town in Massachusetts with about 2200 residents. I’ve been married for 47 years to the same guy I sat behind in high school in most classes (he took physics, I blew up the chem lab). We have three adult children, two daughters in law and five grandchildren, the youngest of whom lives with us and her Mom. Both of us are now retired and loving it. He gardens and does some woodworking in the winter. I spin, knit, crochet, hook traditional rugs, and I’m convincing myself to get into card and rigid heddle weaving.

Mama, we should plan on meeting up at VT S&W or Rhinebeck.


----------



## Bummy (Sep 6, 2013)

Im a Montana native, living in Billings. I’m also a retired operating room nurse. We used to raise lambs in our 1/2 acre back yard, but after my husband retired it’s hard to find a “sheepsitter”, so we’re out of the lambie business. I’m a spinner, weaver and dyer. I have a 40” loom and a 72” loom, too many spinning wheels to count and more yarn than brains! Try to knit everyday - have to use up SOME of my stash


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm in SW Colorado where my great grandparents homesteaded. My Mom and I both learned to knit while living in Canada (I was six at the time). We were both bitten by the fiber bug and after she had raised six kids Mama became a weaver. As her chauffeur to fiber events, I became a spinner and honed my knitting skills. I'm learning to weave on several different loom types and am an avid beader. 

I just spent three days taking Inkle weaving classes from Annie McHale. They and she were wonderful and I highly recommend taking her classes if you have the opportunity.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

I am in NE Wisconsin. We raise suri alpacas, I knit, crochet, spin, dye fiber and sometimes sew. We also have a large vegetable garden and I like to preserve what we don't use during the garden season. I am a retired bookkeeper.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm from Midlothian Scotland and have been a professional fibre artist all my life. I spin, dye, knit, design, crochet,needlefelt, and freeform. I teach some of those crafts. Also have a peg loom that gets used when I have time. Occasionally I do some stained glass (again when I have time). I have 2 online shops, a website and Ravelry shop. When not working with fibre, I sing with 4 choirs, ride my horse and play clarsach (though not in public now as a couple of my fingers no longer work like they should).(PS Clarsach is the Scottish/Irish folk harp in case you were wondering). No kids. No dog at the moment. 1 cat and 1 horse.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

I live 9 miles inland from the Pacific Ocean. When I was 5 we moved to this place and shared the property with my Dad's folks until Grandma passed away. My Mom's folks lived at the bottom of our hill. My brothers and I started raising sheep as 4-H projects and it just kindof got into my blood. I laid claim to the place in 1974 and have called it my own ever since. As my DH and I have gotten older, we've quit raising so many sheep and goats, but have added a guard llama to the mix. I'm a "Sheep-to-Shawl" kind of person so my stash includes fiber that's on the hoof. 

One grandma taught me to knit. The other taught me to crochet. Great grandma inspired me to quilt. Mom taught me to sew. I inherited artistic and musical gifts. A friend gave me several drop and resting spindles that I am learning to use. I have what I call my "wool room" that houses a 4 harness handmade loom, one of my 2 spinning wheels, a carder and a swinging picker, lots of hand spun yarn, and a whole lot of fleeces. Our garage houses a table saw, drill press and other wood working equipment that I sometimes get inspired to use. We have a small orchard with apple, pear, plum, and cherrie trees that deer attempt to visit regularly. They also like to visit any veggie gardens when I am bold enough to plant them. I have managed to keep the deer out of our 5 blueberry bushes, though. We heat our house with wood from our property and also have a wood cook stove and a pellet stove. The wood stoves come in real handy when we have a big storm that knocks the power out.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

mousepotato said:


> I'm in the youngest town in Massachusetts with about 2200 residents. I've been married for 47 years to the same guy I sat behind in high school in most classes (he took physics, I blew up the chem lab). We have three adult children, two daughters in law and five grandchildren, the youngest of whom lives with us and her Mom. Both of us are now retired and loving it. He gardens and does some woodworking in the winter. I spin, knit, crochet, hook traditional rugs, and I'm convincing myself to get into card and rigid heddle weaving.
> 
> Mama, we should plan on meeting up at VT S&W or Rhinebeck.


I am going to Rhinebeck. Most likely on the Sat. Any one wants to do a meet up. we can.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

mama879 said:


> I am going to Rhinebeck. Most likely on the Sat. Any one wants to do a meet up. we can.


We'll set something up.


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

I am from Northwest Ohio about 40 miles southwest of Toledo. Professionally I worked in the legal and judicial systems with victims of violent crimes and also with felony offenders. I am now retired. I have been spinning for over 40 years. I do a lot of commission spinning mostly dog hair, Chiengora, but I spin all fibers. I am an animal lover. Have had just about all domestic animals you can get as well as a couple of exotics. Right now I have only 7 dogs, 2 Boston terriers, Amy and Jenny, 2 pugs, Elizabeth and Renee, 2 cocker spaniels, Carly and kady, and 1 Great Pyrenees and 6 parrots. I have 5grown children and 6 grandchildren. I spin, knit, crochet, and do all kinds of needlework. Several spinning wheels and a couple of looms also live with me out in the country where I very rarely leave my house.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Well I see we covered most all of the world. Love it. I would love to hear how you all start spinning dyeing and weaving who taught you and when did you start.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

mama879 said:


> Well I see we covered most all of the world. Love it. I would love to hear how you all start spinning dyeing and weaving who taught you and when did you start.


I think my first spindle came from Old Sturbridge Village in the mid 70's, but I had no one to teach me. Later I joined Compuserve's Fibercraft Forum, eventually becoming one of its administrators in the late 90's. The ladies there, prime enablers all, got me to look into spinning again. My first wheel was an Ashford Elizabeth, but again with no hands on teacher, I was less than successful. I rented a Louet from the Fiber Loft in Harvard, MA, but again, no teacher. The Compuserve ladies convinced me to meet them in 3D at a shop in NY for a spinning workshop. I came home with the Lendrum that still graces my home and my first spindle friend and the knowledge to go forward with. Along the way I've workshopped with Margaret Stove, Jennie Backridges, Robin Russo, Donna Kay, Betty Smith, and Jayce Boggs among others.


----------



## SallyB (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi everyone, I am from Melbourne, Australia. I am retired and taught myself to knit with 4” nails many,many moons ago. I also taught myself to crochet via YouTube about 6 yrs ago. I was looking for a knitting group after I retired & stumbled across a lady here on KP who lived not far from me, she invited me to come along to a local group of spinners,weavers & knitters, which I did. I have since bought a Majicraft double treadle spinning wheel (second hand) which I absolutely love and have gained a HUGE abundance of fibre. I am holding myself back from weaving for several reasons, (1) not enough time in the day, (2) not enough room for storage in my 2 bedroom apartment and (3) money only goes so far. But I have to say I totally love spinning and dyeing. I’m currently spinning 100%silk which is a learning process as I’ve only been spinning for about 3yrs.


----------



## catlover1960 (May 18, 2012)

mama879 said:


> Well I see we covered most all of the world. Love it. I would love to hear how you all start spinning dyeing and weaving who taught you and when did you start.


I started weaving about 8 years ago. During a yarn crawl I saw weaving done in a lot of the shops and thought I want to learn that. I found a used RH loom a couple of years later. During that same yarn crawl I watched a woman spinning on a wheel. A couple of years later I took a drop class. I did not have much success but kept at it and after a week I was able to spin pretty well with the spindle. Last Sept. I took a wheel class at my LYS and in Oct. my husband bought me a wheel. I found that I prefer spinning to weaving and am still learning new spinning techniques. My LYS has a weekly spinning group that I have joined. For me spinning is very meditative.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi, Rebecca here. Born and raised in Toledo, Ohio - spent every summer until I was 16 in Mississippi at my grandparents'. In my married life I've lived in NW Ohio, NW Wisconsin, SW Michigan and now in N Illinois, about 60 miles west of Chicago. We've been here for 19 years. I am a retired school library media specialist. 2 sons, one active duty Army, one retired disabled Army vet. One 4 year old grandson that joined the family at age 3. Husband of 42 years. We do a LOT of traveling in the US - he has a goal of visiting as many National Parks as possible (39 and counting...)

I machine knit, spin, weave, and play a tiny bit with dyeing. My grandmother was an exquisite seamstress and my great aunt did the most beautiful lace crochet. I had another great aunt that had several floor looms jammed into her retirement apartment (in Knoxville, TN). They were all born in 1900 and earlier. I guess fiber arts is in my blood. I am also a professional cake decorator.


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

born in texas...traveled all over cause dad was in the air force.
married my man at 18. been together 50 yrs now. have 17 grands and one great gran and another great gran due this month. 4 grown kids.all 50 or close to 50.
i knit crochet sew and make quilts and sew clothes.bake bread and can. love being a homemaker. self taught on knitting.and spinning. 
been in oregon for almost 50 yrs. southern oregon. we lived off grid for 5 yrs. now we are townies cause we are too old to live out so far.
i weave but i just have a loomette king lap loom.


----------

